# what handlebar widths are you guys using for DJ/park etc?



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

title speaks for itself, what handlebar widths are you using on your DJ/park bikes?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

mine are uncut right now, but I'm going to change that soon. Uncut don't matter if you don't do x-up type stuff, but I wanna learn . . .


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

there is another thread already going over this topic...

but I run 24" not including bar end width.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Handlebar width most definitely does matter, even if you aren't doing bar tricks.

For what it's worth, mine are 24.5"


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

For all general purposes, not really. If you're going to jump a single dirt jump, straight out huck, handlebar width doesn't matter in the least. If you're going to jump some stairs, doesn't matter. Whenever you get into tricks that involve turning the bars, then it matters.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> For all general purposes, not really. If you're going to jump a single dirt jump, straight out huck, handlebar width doesn't matter in the least. If you're going to jump some stairs, doesn't matter. Whenever you get into tricks that involve turning the bars, then it matters.


Wider handlebars change your leverage, they change the way your body is positioned, they change your weight distribution. Yes, handlebar width makes a huge difference.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

does it really matter?

i see how it would change your position, but not your leverage.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> does it really matter?
> 
> i see how it would change your position, but not your leverage.


Definitely changes your leverage. First of all, all it is a lever pivoting around an axle. Longer handlebar means less force exerted, but a greater distance needs to be traveled. Second, imagine doing a pullup or a pushup. Do it with a close grip, and then do it with a wide stance. Do you feel how much more difficult it is?

Yes, it most definitely matters.

Plus riding with bars that are just WAYYYY too wide is just plain uncomfortable.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

matters when you are cutting down a sidewalk full of people too... weaving in between, instead of clothes-lining (sp?) people...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Tssk, tssk, now why would you be riding on the sidewalk? Somebody could get hurt! Unless of course you're a group of roughly 60 riders going single-file into a park where bikes aren't allowed and swarming around people. In which case, you'll just have a bunch of cops in golf carts and segways chasing you.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

23.5"


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I have some hussies that are 27" :eekster: but I usually ride about 24.5


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i think my are right about at 18.7582, they feel kinda wide, im thinkin they could lose an inch or two.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

aggiebiker, tell me you're joking.

Mine are 25'', might lop off a quarter of an inch on each side again.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

i used to ride 24", but i got new bars and they're 26" uncut and i havent touched em yet. might snip abit off.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

right now just around 25.5 but will be down to 24.5 or a bit less at some point.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i was joking, my bars are stock right now


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

i was at a dj comp last year and i talked to some of the pros about bar size. they said the rule of thumb iz 26' wheels = no less than 26' bars, 24' wheels= no less than 24' bars.. they said that only is a factor for tricks,something to do with the gyroscope of the wheel and handle bar. i ride atomlab g.i DJ bars exactly 26' and i like them for bar spins and x-ups.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> i was joking, my bars are stock right now


I feel better now haha!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

EVIL E said:


> i was at a dj comp last year and i talked to some of the pros about bar size. they said the rule of thumb iz 26' wheels = no less than 26' bars, 24' wheels= no less than 24' bars.. they said that only is a factor for tricks,something to do with the gyroscope of the wheel and handle bar. i ride atomlab g.i DJ bars exactly 26' and i like them for bar spins and x-ups.


seems pretty logical for a rule of thumb....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> seems pretty logical for a rule of thumb....


word. i guess i'm never going to try one of them new fangled 29er bikes then......


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I think that in terms of perhaps a starting point is about shoulder width, that way when you pull up you can get a nice straight hand motion and full pull.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Epschoenly said:


> I think that in terms of perhaps a starting point is about shoulder width, that way when you pull up you can get a nice straight hand motion and full pull.


If only I could get my girlfriend into this thread. That's what I have been trying to teach her!


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

Trials bars... almost 30 inches wide.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

so 20in for bmx?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

28s on the DH bike, 26.5s on the street bike, 26s on the XC. I can do X-ups no problem on the 28s. Wide bars pwn, I'm gonna run 28s on everything from now on. It's unbelievable how much more stable you are, and how much more control you have.


----------



## IFELL (Jan 18, 2005)

My bars are 31.5 inches, approx. Am I joking, no. I wanted a shorter stem on the Mountain Cycle to compensate from going from a 5in fork to a rigid fork that turned out to have the approx. hieght of a 3in fork. Couldn't remember how much a difference there was between BMX and MTB stems (enough). Used one of the spare TAG bars from one of the brothers' MX bikes (unused). Lopped of an inch on each end. Definetly hard to ride at first, but now feels great, just a bit hard to x-up.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice, I want to try some 30s on my DH bike. I think that may be pushing it though.

As is my lock ons are slid about a 1/4" off the side of my bar for 28.5s.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

about 25" on the dj bike.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Nice, I want to try some 30s on my DH bike. I think that may be pushing it though.
> 
> As is my lock ons are slid about a 1/4" off the side of my bar for 28.5s.


seriously, did guy marsh brain wash you or something when you picked up that fallguy? are you a large dude? not rippin' wide bars as I run'em too, but sliding your grips over the edge just to go beyond 28?? I never ride with my hands on the edge of the bars anyway, usually more towards the inside of the grip... but your it's your style...
the above poster is talking about dirtbike bars I believe. like ones you put on fiddy's...


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

No, I just felt unstable on my DH bike. I don't run freak bars on my FG.

W/ lock ons it's safe to make your bars essentially a tiny wider. I always ride out to the ends of my bars because that makes it easier to use 1 finger on my brakes w/o having to put them in really far.

Yeah, I want to try to make an insert for my bars Nathan Rennie style so I can just see how I like insane leverage.


----------



## I'm Doss (Dec 31, 2006)

I ride atomlab GI bars uncut. So whatever they are.

You can pretty much do everything on big bars that you can with small ones, it comes down to preference, and feel. Don't think you can spin the bars with them uncut? check out Eddie Cleveland.

I ride uncut slams on my bmx.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

My bars are wide enough to have my levers and grips off the bend. What ever is left after that gets cut off. I'm currently using Gack MX bars, but used DMR Chromo Wingbars in the past.

I've heard some people sit on there bike, close their eyes, and grab their bars for natural hand plaement.


----------

